# Whitetail silhouette in the fog



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I had a nice opportunity to photograph some whitetails. This was one of my favorites.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice -- I love the color of the light.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I like it too.


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

she would look better with an arrow in her... just kidding, nice pic.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Really cool Cutter!!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Doe*

Very nice cutter. Reminds me of an Autochrome, the first color photo process. 
Your photo is a great capture!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Great shot Chris. That's a wall hanger for sure.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Cutter you are awesome*

Don't mean to highjack, but, since it was in the same theme....Here's one I took of a couple of bucks. Not near the quality of yours, but, I thought it was pretty cool. Your pic reminded me of it.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey TXP, when I saw my photo for the first time, it reminded me of yours! I remember you posting those bucks last year, and appreciate you sharing it here again.


----------

